# How Good is E-6000 Glue?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

How good is E-6000 glue? Can i use it to bond styrene to wood? What about bonding styrene to styrene or ABS? Will it hold up outdoors if painted over? Is it better than gorilla glue for bonding?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Welder brand is better and stinks less, but E-6000 is half the price and easier to find.

E-6000 breaks down after 6-8 months outdoors (moisture? UV? thermal cycling?), sooner if one joined piece expands and contracts at a different rate than the other (just about any dissimilar material joint).... If you plan to check on it and recondition everything every winter anyway you're good. If you plan to just plop it outside and ignore it, I'd try something else.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

for styrene to styrene, use MEK. MEK will also work on many plastics. 

E6000 does not hold up 

For wood, use TiteBond III. For plastic to wood, use Liquid Nails.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used and sold E-6000 for many years. As I've said in my clinics, it is the best adhesive to use when sticking together dissimilar materials. This is because of its extreme stretchability. It will stretch 300 times its length without breaking. The normal, clear E-6000 is not UV-stable. If the sun can get at it it will break down. Eclectic makes a UV-stable clear E-6800. Me, I use the black E-6000. It is cheaper and the black pigment keeps the UV light from penetrating into the adhesive. I also think the joint looks better as it doesn't yellow like the clear adhesives do. I used the Black E-6000 for most of my wood-to-wood joints in my trestle and bridges that I built back in 2005. They are still holding together great. My girls tend to break the redwood stringers and when I replace them I have to peel them off since the E-6000 is holding them so well.










Use MEK for gluing Styrene to Styrene and ABS to ABS. If you need a thicker glue try the Weld-On #16. If you want to glue wood to styrene or ABS then use the E-6000.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had very good results with E6000. Works better outside than OmniStick. Gorilla glue expands too much for my liking.


----------

